# Claudio Merulo (1533-1601)



## deprofundis

Is an interresting classical composer born in born in italy , his music reminds me of Lassus at time for his motets and Gesualdo since is music is rich in colors, shapes, forms.

Im trying to start a trend here anyone has is full repertoire or additional infos on this gentelman.His organ work superbe, from what i know of him, he seem very religious his work is, but he may have profane songs or madrigals who knows...

Anyway im starting get into his music trough his Motets, very good cd on brilliant i might had, sometime brilliant is not, but when it is you get gems like these.

Anybody better than me to introduce him, he deserve a trend, he is a good composer i dont know if he important or significative but i like what i heard of his motets and some organ work his toccatas.

I ask someone knowledge about classical outside talk classical, he recommend me this guy after i talk to him about me liking: Lassus and Gesualdo. He most know his classical, because i think you will find something in Murelo music that is special innovative and complexity...

What is consider to be his best works, was he prolific or kind of a slacker?
Please unlighted me...

:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba

I only know some if his keyboard works, especially the toccatas. Very influential to composers such as Sweelinck and Frescobaldi. I'll have to search out his vocal works.


----------



## deprofundis

Hi GreenMamba, i will order soon enought his organ work on naxos his toccats this seem interresting i did ain't know Claudio Merulo was first an organist, i most check it out .


----------

